# Diy recipe worth it?



## Mollie (1/2/19)

Hi just a quick question
These recipes are they still good recipes cause I want to get some of the concentrates to mix over the weekend
The other thing is what can I use instead of FW Yogurt cause I can't find it where I'm gonna buy

Thanks









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/2/19)

FW Yogurt is different from other yogurts. I wouldn't sub it. The strawberry recipe looks fine. The goolberry is a popular recipe but is a bit dated now, more than 20% total flavouring often isn't necessary in today's gear. If you want a good blueberry cheesecake that is more current, maybe consider Dank1's Cheesy Blue. @Chukin'Vape reviews it here:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (1/2/19)

RichJB said:


> FW Yogurt is different from other yogurts. I wouldn't sub it. The strawberry recipe looks fine. The goolberry is a popular recipe but is a bit dated now, more than 20% total flavouring often isn't necessary in today's gear. If you want a good blueberry cheesecake that is more current, maybe consider Dank1's Cheesy Blue. @Chukin'Vape reviews it here:


Thanks I think I'm gonna change the goolberry recipe to something else was just looking for something else than strawberry I feel like a strawberry now

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/2/19)

The good thing about Dank1's recipe is that it uses the most popular blueberry combo (FW Blueberry, TFA Blueberry Extra, FA Bilberry) and pairs it with the currently most popular cheesecake base (Inw Yes We, Cap NY, TFA Cheesecake Graham). So those six flavours will enable a LOT of current blueberry recipes or cheesecake recipes. As such, you'll get good use from those flavours, which is a key consideration when starting to build up your flavour stash.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (1/2/19)

RichJB said:


> The good thing about Dank1's recipe is that it uses the most popular blueberry combo (FW Blueberry, TFA Blueberry Extra, FA Bilberry) and pairs it with the currently most popular cheesecake base (Inw Yes We, Cap NY, TFA Cheesecake Graham). So those six flavours will enable a LOT of current blueberry recipes or cheesecake recipes. As such, you'll get good use from those flavours, which is a key consideration when starting to build up your flavour stash.


Thanks will keep in mind when I'm a bit better with recipes at this stage I look for recipes and buy what I need but don't find any good passion fruit type recipes VKs passionate is delicious 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (1/2/19)

RichJB said:


> The good thing about Dank1's recipe is that it uses the most popular blueberry combo (FW Blueberry, TFA Blueberry Extra, FA Bilberry) and pairs it with the currently most popular cheesecake base (Inw Yes We, Cap NY, TFA Cheesecake Graham). So those six flavours will enable a LOT of current blueberry recipes or cheesecake recipes. As such, you'll get good use from those flavours, which is a key consideration when starting to build up your flavour stash.


Can you plz help me with suggestions with super sweet(Cap)
What other concentrate can I use I don't have cap super sweet

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (1/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Can you plz help me with suggestions with super sweet(Cap)
> What other concentrate can I use I don't have cap super sweet
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



CAP Supersweet is sucralose. Some people, including myself find it a little offensive in certain recipes where it produces a Canderel like taste.
You can use TFA/TPA Sweetener. It is a combination of Ethyl Maltol and Sucralose. Ethyl Maltol can have a muting effect but in small quantities I prefer it to Sucralose.

Marsmallow can be used in creamy recipes as a sweetener and adds nice mouthfeel.
Brrown Sugar works great for me in bakery type recipes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (1/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> CAP Supersweet is sucralose. Some people, including myself find it a little offensive in certain recipes where it produces a Canderel like taste.
> You can use TFA/TPA Sweetener. It is a combination of Ethyl Maltol and Sucralose. Ethyl Maltol can have a muting effect but in small quantities I prefer it to Sucralose.
> 
> Marsmallow can be used in creamy recipes as a sweetener and adds nice mouthfeel.
> Brrown Sugar works great for me in bakery type recipes.


Excellent I bought TFA sweetener today and want to try this recipe guess I will need to use 1% TFA sweetener to make the difference from Cap





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Hi just a quick question
> These recipes are they still good recipes cause I want to get some of the concentrates to mix over the weekend
> The other thing is what can I use instead of FW Yogurt cause I can't find it where I'm gonna buy
> 
> ...


In short. HELL YES
Besides saving u a crap load of money, great fun. Makes u feel like a mad scientist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> CAP Supersweet is sucralose. Some people, including myself find it a little offensive in certain recipes where it produces a Canderel like taste.
> You can use TFA/TPA Sweetener. It is a combination of Ethyl Maltol and Sucralose. Ethyl Maltol can have a muting effect but in small quantities I prefer it to Sucralose.
> 
> Marsmallow can be used in creamy recipes as a sweetener and adds nice mouthfeel.
> Brrown Sugar works great for me in bakery type recipes.


Thumbs up for marshmallow. Also the toasted marshmallow is also wonderful just gives it a slight burnt sugar flavor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (2/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thumbs up for marshmallow. Also the toasted marshmallow is also wonderful just gives it a slight burnt sugar flavor


Great thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

